# For Sale 2008 Outback 25Rss



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

We are truly blessed with great, healthy, and passionate kids (14 and 12). Our second child has begun select sports and with great regret we need to sale the Outback to finance baseball and volleyball adventures. One day we will be back in a camper and back to Outbackers.com! Well, I will probably still lurk around with envy once in a while...









Here are the details on the *2008 Outback 25rss for sale in Austin, Texas*:

2008 Outback 25rss, asking *$19,800 NEW PRICE*
25'10" X 8', weight 5370, hitch 370, Fawn interior colors. 
Excellent condition with many extras, Equalizer hitch, 50 gal. fresh water, 40 gal. waste water 40 gal. gray water, 60 lb. LPG tanks, two batteries 
sleeps 7-8 with queen rear slide, power side slideout w/sofa, two oversized bunks (34"X74") 
step-tub/shower bath, refrigerator, stove, microwave, oven, outdoor fold-down kitchen 
13,500 BTU central/ducted A/C, 30,000-35,000 furnace, 6 gal. water heater that operates on gas/electric w/DSI start, slide out pantry shelves 
AM/FM/CD stereo with indoor/outdoor speakers, TV antenna booster, Atwood power hitch jack stabilzer jacks, 19' awning, diamond shield, LPG gas/smoke detector, power roof vent in bath, skylight in bath, spare tire w/carrier, fold up lower bunk to load bikes into camper, two entry doors and oversized hatch door to access storage area by foldup bunk.

Also includes extras to get you going: sewer hoses w/connectors and Slinky support, water hose, wheel chocks, trash can for kitchen, outdoor mat/rug, awning clips, modifications include Maxxair vent covers, QuickieFlush blackwater tank cleaning system, upgraded floor vents, added shelving, screen covers on water heater and furnace exhaust vents, and interior floor mats at doors and kitchen runner.

Non-smoker, limited use, well cared for and covered storage since purchase. NADA list$25,840 avg. retail/$21,405 low retail. With all the extras, this is bargain priced and ready to move out. Just add linens and cooking gear and you are ready to roll.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

_*New Price $19,800*_


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

dunn4 said:


> _*New Price $19,800*_


Contact through [email protected] or 512-517-5398


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Camper is still available and at a great price for a camper that is showroom condition. Lots of extras, check out previous post above.

Pick it up in time for the Texas Outbacker Rally in Fredericksburg, Texas, October 16-18.

Callers are standing by...512-517-5398 Austin, Texas or e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

chirp, chirp, chirp, chirp, chirp......

Real quiet - reminds me of camping


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Camper is still available in Austin, Texas. A couple of not-so-serious buyers have looked, but no offers.

Reasonable offers will be considered. Thanks, Dunn4


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

New price, again *$18,900*.

Hoping to get some interest.

I am the only one replying to my post and can't even get a "good luck with sale" reply.


----------



## Rocky25 (May 26, 2009)

I feel your pain, my 2005 25RSS is for sale also, but it's a little harder sale for me heading into winter!

Good Luck!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Much good luck to both of you!! I know people are still buying. And if you know anyone interested, I know someone with an awesome 28BHS for sale!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow, thanks. I am feeling the love









Good luck to y'all too!


----------

